# Lawn cut



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Went to do lawn cut and trash out today. Front wasn`t to bad about 20" back yard was about 42". neighbor comes over to tell me about a guy who tryied to mow the yard a couple of weeks ago. mowed all the front a 1/4 of the back yard. She said he was there half the day. She thinks he tour up something on his mower. She was conserned about me tearing my mower up, she said that I would need a bush hog to do back yard. Neighbor said his mower was the same color as my mower just alot smaller and looked new. I was using 757 john deere!

From what she was saying It sounded like this went to lowes and bought him a mower and weed eater. is now Perservation Contactor FNG:laughing::laughing:

before I left she came back over to tell how suprised she was with the yard.


Having tools for the job helps. When I started years ago I leaned the hard way. Get the right equipment. bought two riding mowers and needed them. One would not make it threw the day.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

With the lack of rain in KY it had to have been a while between cuts on that one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> With the lack of rain in KY it had to have been a while between cuts on that one.


Yes grass was very dry


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

I mowers my dirt I mean grass yesterday. NJ needs rain bad!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Robs660 said:


> I mowers my dirt I mean grass yesterday. NJ needs rain bad!


I had to wear my googles and a resparator because of all the dust my mower was kicking up


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I had to wear my googles and a resparator because of all the dust my mower was kicking up


I just subbed my lawns out to a hack for $2.75 up to an acre. Gives him plenty of room for profit, so everybody wins.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

:laughing:


HollandPPC said:


> I just subbed my lawns out to a hack for $2.75 up to an acre. Gives him plenty of room for profit, so everybody wins.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> neighbor comes over


Those three words just got me thinking how many times my guys go to a property that hasn't been mowed all year, and out comes the neighborhood to beech and moan and chew all over them like it is their fault. They threaten to call the city, the mayor, their BIL, etc. Not every foreclosure is a 25k crack shack. It just seems common sense, if you live in a decent house and the empty property next door has 20" grass, get your yard man and go over and knock it down. Keeps the bugs down, the neighborhood looking good and your property values a little higher. At least that's what folks used to do. But some of them would rather talk to the contractors like they are the ones writing the check. I have to constantly reinforce that they are not the customer, so feel free to react.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The other day I actually had a neighbor come over and tell us that "you have to trim the hedges". I informed them that our contract consists of mowing the grass and that we would have to bid the bushes. They didn't like the answer. So I offered to trim the bushes along the fence that they share.
The owner turns around and says " you know what, sure go ahead I will pay you $25.00".
Never mind I will put the bid in.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> The other day I actually had a neighbor come over and tell us that "you have to trim the hedges". I informed them that our contract consists of mowing the grass and that we would have to bid the bushes. They didn't like the answer. So I offered to trim the bushes along the fence that they share.
> The owner turns around and says " you know what, sure go ahead I will pay you $25.00".
> Never mind I will put the bid in.


Lol. I had a drunk neighbor once tell me to do that and that I had to trim the 60ft palm trees. I told him the same thing you did. He had a fit and said well you're a landscaper. Lol. I told him to call FAS and let them know. He refused. I offered to trim them for $800 if he paid cash on the spot or if he'd like he could climb the tree and do them himself. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

I guess it pretty normal for neighbor to come over to properties when you get to them. Ones I hate are these houses in the newer sub divisions were the houses are so close together. They bith about grass getting blown into their yards.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Or they think your a free trash pickup service. Have a few properties that we can count on every 14 days to have freshly dumped branches, brush, soda cans and debris in the backyards. You know the neighbors toss that stuff over the fence.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Or they think your a free trash pickup service. Have a few properties that we can count on every 14 days to have freshly dumped branches, brush, soda cans and debris in the backyards. You know the neighbors toss that stuff over the fence.


have the same crap happen too


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Or they think your a free trash pickup service. Have a few properties that we can count on every 14 days to have freshly dumped branches, brush, soda cans and debris in the backyards. You know the neighbors toss that stuff over the fence.









I'm not hauling it for free.

Bid that stuff, every month the bid goes up because the pile grows.

I've already thrown branches back across the fence when you could clearly see where they came from on that person's property.


----------

